# casting repair



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a basket full of parts that once resembled a 322. 

For now I need to repair the steam chest, it's broken in two...anyone ever use Harbor freight epoxy for this type of thing?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Consider using JB Weld. Lots of us here love the stuff ... good for casting repairs.

TJ


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Consider using JB Weld...


That is my typical two part. 

Have you ever tried the HF stuff? Google has failed me in a yay/nay query.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

JB Weld.. Heck, I've seen gas powered engines fixed with it!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No, I've never used the Harbor Freight epoxy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I stick with JB Weld. Harbor freight is good for some stuff, but I don't trust them with stuff like this.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

JB Weld is not that expensive -- better to go with a winner than gamble with the unknown....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JB weld is the way to go. :smilie_daumenpos:

I thought I could fix my gas grills transfer tube that fell off the bracket.
I have a 4 burner and all it does is route the gas to the next burner. I bought the high temperature JB weld and welded/glued it back on. I clamped it down and let it sit for over 24 hours. It was on there hard as a rock, fired the grill up and preheated to 400 degrees, the package said good for over 600 degrees.

5 mins into heating the grill the piece fell off. It melted the JB weld! :smilie_daumenneg:
So I don't believe in the high temperature JB weld. :rippedhand:

But anything else I have used JB for worked great, they do have JB for different applications.
Read the package, but I won't recommend JB for high temperatures. :thumbsdown:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never tried the high temperature stuff, but a grill is a pretty tough environment.

I will point out that the temperature down next to the flame where you used the JB-Weld is doubtless much higher than where you're measuring it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I figured it was worth a try and I can use the rest for other things.

It dried hard as a rock and looked good, like a professional welder welded it on, perfect.  But it melted quicker then butter would have. 

I re-fixed it with my stainless steel piano type wire, that holds up good.
I might take it back off and drill a hole in it and the bracket and screw it on.
You don't really need it as I can light the burner by itself.
I figured the "high temperature" would work.

It didn't.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

for light duty casting repair the jb weld 'kwik' is excellent can be handled in as little as 15 minutes, and excess drool cleans up easily with a dremel....there are better / stronger, such as devcon liquid steel , but much more expensive .. use a fair bit of expoxies like this on full size ag equipment repair.... more convenient than welding / brazing / soldering in many cases


----------

